# DROP AMP



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm considering two drop amps,one made by Electroline#EDA-FT08300 and the other made by PCT #PCT-VC-9U.

Both offer active returns and the PCT has 9 ports, but if anyone has any knowlege on these things, please advise.

These are for splitting the cable signial once it enters your home with 4+ splits. I'm splitting 6 times and need to maintain a high signial levels to each room. Also using a cable modem which requires a active return path.

Both items listed above would do the job but the price difference is considerable....is the Electoline worth the xtra bucks?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Moved to the Accessories forum... :T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Groovedawg said:


> Both items listed above would do the job but the price difference is considerable....is the Electoline worth the xtra bucks?


You should be able to get all the info you need from Amazon.com’s user reviews. The PCT has only positive reviews.

Electroline
 PCT-VC

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Check to see which has a lower noise factor on the amplification as that will play as large of a part of how well it works as does the total dB amplification factor.

Generally cable modems get the signal split before the amplification.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Good advice. Some cable modems and cable boxes don't like the higher signal levels after you amplify. Minimize the amplifation that you use, terminate all open lines, and keep the amplifiers as close to the entry point and before any splits except those necessary for CM, etc.


----------

